

Ask HN: Business Cards - icey

The only business cards I have right now are from my employer. I'd like to get some printed up, but the print shop I've always used in the past went out of business.<p>I really prefer cards that can be written on (no full-color printing, no glossy cards, nice card stock that will take some ink).<p>Can anyone recommend a decent place online to get some cards made? Everywhere I've looked so far has those cards that look like they're cut out of a magazine.<p>I hate writing my information down every time I want to give it to someone and I don't want to give them my day-job information (it's never relevant).<p>I appreciate any and all advice!
======
Marion
I ordered cards from moo.com. They have premade designs. It's also very simple
to make your own designs - as simple or ornate as you like. I was happy with
the ones I ordered.

~~~
icey
So far, this is the most promising thing I've seen. Was the stock they printed
on decent?

~~~
kamme
My girlfriend ordered some cards from moo as well, they where very good
quality (non glossy) and delivered pretty fast too. Probably they are not the
cheapest one around, but all in all she was very pleased with them...

~~~
icey
Sweet, thanks for letting me know.

I don't mind the price, as they seem pretty reasonable. I'll probably end up
ordering something through them.

Thanks to everyone!

------
patio11
VistaPrint is good enough for Japanese salarymen. And we know our business
cards. Caveat: after you're on their customer list expect to be upsold to,
with a vengeance.

~~~
icey
Is "upsold to" a fancy way to say "spammed"?

~~~
alanthonyc
No.

It's part of the sales closing process. After you say you're ready to check
out, you'll get special offers for discounts for things you never even knew
existed, let alone knew you needed.

------
alanthonyc
These seem like great business cards to me:

<http://www.meatcards.com/>

Not sure about how well they take ink though.

------
sarvesh
Zazzle

~~~
icey
Have you used them for business cards before? It looks like they have the same
thing going that every other printer I've seen does - it's all glossy cards in
full color print on crap stock.

I'd kind of prefer a place that specializes in business cards so that I don't
feel like I'm carrying around a bunch of magazine inserts.

~~~
sarvesh
Actually I have used them for business cards. You don't have to get the glossy
cards, we didn't. We didn't use any of their templates but created our own and
the results were good. The only issue was shipping, it takes a while. Also
they don't do weekend shipping.

